# Gutaussehende und motivierte Gilde sucht Dich :-)



## Applecake (17. August 2014)

*Huhu zukünftige Gilden- und Raidmitglieder*

Wie schön das du dich in unseren Forumsbeitrag verirrt hast.^^ Dich erwarten spannende Info´s, leckere Keckse und eine gemütliche Couch zum zurücklehnen.  Also viel Spass beim lesen.

Wir,* "Die Traumtänzer"* sind eine kleine aber feine und charmante Gilde auf Blackhand. Unser Motto, was bei uns immer im Vordergrund steht, *"Soviel Spass haben wie geht und Reallife geht IMMER vor!"*.
Wir raiden in einem entspannten Klima, es wird weder geduldet das rumgeschrien noch beleidigt wird, dennoch besitzen wir den nötigen ernst um Bosse zu legen.
Wir sind alles Leutchens an denen der Zahn der Zeit nicht spurlos vorbei gegangen ist und haben somit keine Lust und auch keine Nerven auf "ogogo" Geschöpfe. 

Das waren ein paar Worte zu uns, nu hier mal zum ernst der Sache zurück. 
*Popcorn hinstell*

Wir suchen für unsere Gilde natürlich jegliche Art von Klasse, Rasse, Level, ist völlig Jacke. ABEEEER für unseren Raid (SoO nhc 13/14) würde wir auf die Knie fallen für 2 Heiler.^^ GS sollte so bei 550+- anfangen, du solltest deine Klasse beherrschen und wissen wo deine Grenzen sind bzw. immer versuchen das Beste aus dir rauszuholen. ^^ Fragen zu jeglicher Klasse beantworten wir immer gerne und tauschen uns auch untereinander immer wieder gerne aus.

Jutti, lange Rede kurzer Sinn => Bist du ein netter, lockerer und mutiger Heiler? Beherrschst deine Klasse und suchst eine Gruppe die Erwachsen und spassig ist, und nicht nur stur in eine Richtung denkt?!

Ja dann melde dich doch einfach mal  Entweder hier im Forum oder per PM im Spiel. *BattleTag: Libbi#2498 oder mein kleiner Schurki Applêcake*

Sodele das war es von mir, wenn ihr Interesse habt einfach anschreiben oder Rauchsignale senden. Manchmal lass ich auch Brieftauben rein 

Machts gut und vielleicht bis bald ^^

*Keckskrümel und Popcorn auffeg*


----------

